# Mystery scat



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I think this is cat poop but seemed kind of big. Right in front of the set I caught my last cat a week ago


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep it's cat scat all right. You didn't remake your set? I'm not an expert but when you catch one it leaves a ton of sent at the set. 
P.S. use that scat at your set... good luck


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Lol I remade it and the next day that scat was sitting in front of it


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

that cat probly had a whopper with cheese the day before. :mrgreen:


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Also do you guys see anything wrong with this set? I have to traps set there and everytime I put bait in there like rabbits it gets stolen. And no idea who the culprit is. It's on the bluff at an old rock quarry


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

No step sticks around the traps, is the bait exposed.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your set looks ok to me (the hole is kinda large). Rats love to steal your bait. Try using a stick through your bait to anchor it in the ground. Did you save the urine from the Tom you caught?


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I did save the urine. I thought about securing the bait with wire and such.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Be sure to.let us know how it turns out ,wish we had more cats

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

